# Hackintosh : presque bon !



## crazy_c0vv (6 Août 2012)

Hello

Je tente en ce moment d'installer Lion sur mon PC. En effet, mon Mac (un vrai, lui) commence vraiment à se faire lent et il est bruyant (ventillo à 100%). En plus j'en ai marre d'être limité à 2 ports USB et de devoir le laisser ouvert sur mon bureau alors que j'utilise un écran externe.

Bref, n'ayant pas les moyens d'un Mini, c'est mon PC actuellement sous Win7 qui va devenir mon future PC principal, sous Lion donc.

Pour ML on verra quand ma carte son USB fonctionnera parfaitement dessus. 

Asrock H61M-HVS motherboard. 
Sapphire Radon 6850
Asus PCE-N13 Wireless card
8 Gb RAM
Je dis "actuelle" car je pense changer la carte mère pour une GIGABYTE H61M-D2-B3 et la carte réseau pour autre chose (mais quoi ?).

Donc voici l'état actuel des choses :

Lion installé via Unibeast
Boot sur le hard drive obtenu via Easybeast
Ajout de "GraphicsEnabler=No" dans le fichier org.chameleon.boot.plist sinon, l'écran ne fonctionne pas après,le boot.
Malgré plusieurs essais de drivers, pas de network, ni de wifi.

Auriez-vous une idée ?

Merci 

:hello:


----------



## itOtO (7 Août 2012)

A priori, pas de .kext compatible pour ton chipset réseau (tu peux essayer le Lnx2Mac's de multibeast mais je pense pas que ça passe...), idem pour le wifi (mais j'ai un peu moins fouillé de ce côté donc pas sur et certain)...


----------



## crazy_c0vv (7 Août 2012)

Hello

Merci de ton retour 

J'ai testé plusieurs fois le Lnx2Mac's, via l'instaleur direct ou via Multibeast. 
Bon a priori je n'ai pas besoin de l'Ethernet, mais ça serait dommage de ne pas l'avoir.

Pour le wifi je me suis résolu à changer la carte, mais laquelle prendre en échange ?


----------



## itOtO (7 Août 2012)

ça dépend du format de la carte, si c'est du mini-pci express au format half card il te suffit de prendre une carte utilisée par Apple comme celle-là: BCM94322HM8L (http://cgi.ebay.fr/DELL-DW1520-BCM4...US_Internal_Network_Cards&hash=item3a6bad93b2) qui sera compatible nativement avec OSX.
Si c'est pas un format half-card (carte un peu plus grande), celle-là: BCM94322

Si c'est un autre type de format, il vaut mieux partir sur un dongle usb, on en trouve facilement des compatibles mac sur des sites comme macway.com


----------



## crazy_c0vv (7 Août 2012)

La carte que tu as mis en lien c'est pour un PC portable ?

Mon hackintosh est basé sur un desktop


----------



## itOtO (8 Août 2012)

Oups, confusion entre plusieurs discussion 

Donc oui c'est bien une carte pour portable, mais ça tombe bien vu que tu peux aussi te fabriquer une carte airport a partir de cette carte, ou plutôt de la deuxième, la BCM94322 (t'en trouve plein sur eBay, soit la version avec le logo Apple a 50, ou la générique de broadcom à 25), et il suffit d'y ajouter un adaptateur mini-pcie vers pcie comme celui-ci: http://cgi.ebay.fr/Mini-PCI-E-to-PC...Networking&hash=item5ae2858222#ht_2660wt_1102


----------



## crazy_c0vv (8 Août 2012)

Ok je prends note de ton idée.

Sinon il y a cette carte, recommendée sur un autre forum :
http://www.topachat.com/pages/detai...que_est_wt_wcpci_puis_ref_est_in10058103.html

Une autre question sinon :
Faut-il paritionner son disque dur ? 

Sur un vrai Mac la réponse serait non. Il n'y a pas de risque à chaque update ou upgrade de devoir formater son disque dur. 

Par contre avec un hack, c'est moins sûr... Alors je me demandais si j'avais un intérêt à partitionner mon SSD pour séparer le système et les applis de mes documents ?
Ainsi à la prochaine mise à jour je n'ai pas besoin d'effacer tout le disque, seulement le disque système.

J'aurai évidement un backup de ma machine via une Time Capsule, mais c'est simplement pour être "tranquille" comme on dit


----------



## crazy_c0vv (11 Août 2012)

Hello

J'ai finalement réussis à obtenir l'Ethernet !

Comment ? J'ai d'abord fait un format, pour reprendre sur de bonnes bases. J'ai installé les bons drivers (RTGNICv2.0.6). Mais toujours rien. Une petite commande avec le terminal :

```
sudo ifconfig en0 down
sudo ifconfig en0 up
```

Mais toujours rien ! En fait le soucis venait du Macbook auquel était relié le hackintosh. Le Macbook et lui n'arrivaient pas à se déterminer des adresses IP, et du coup, pas de connexion.

En mettant le hackintosh au salon, directement relié à la Time Capsule, ça a fonctionné !

Par contre, c'est temporaire. Le WAF ne permet pas de laisser un câble traverser l'appart, et comme on loue, je ne peux pas non plus percer les murs.

Donc, il me faudra une carte wifi (j'ai ouvert un sujet pour ça) ou du CPL. 

Voilà !


----------



## itOtO (13 Août 2012)

La carte wifi TP Link 4800 est effectivement compatible OSX, après pour le même prix je préfère utiliser une atheros AR5BXB112 qu'on trouve a 30 sur ebay et qui installée dans un adaptateur mini pcie-e vers pci-e (aussi dispo sur ebay) reviendra eu même prix et sera plus puissante (450Mbit/sec), compatible airdrop, et toujours compatible OSX quelque soit les mises à jour vu que c'est la carte des iMac...

Pour l'installation, une partition pour le système et une pour les données permet effectivement de pouvoir plus rapidement remettre à neuf le système en cas de pépin... Dans tous les cas: il faut sauvegarder!!!!


----------

